# Ignore function



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

If you put someone on ignore can they still see and reply to your posts only you can't see them or does it block them from seeing your posts as well?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

You can't see them but they can still see your posts.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> You can't see them but they can still see your posts.


Thanks.
Can they reply to your posts without you seeing the reply?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Thanks.
> Can they reply to your posts without you seeing the reply?


Yes


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

All it does is give you peace of mind because you don’t see their reply’s or posts. They still talk on your threads or whatever.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Thanks.
> Can they reply to your posts without you seeing the reply?


They are shallow, shadow banned.
By 'youse'

Maybe, only by you, perhaps, by others.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> All it does is give you peace of mind because you don’t see their reply’s or posts. They still talk on your threads or whatever.


I was wondering, I have no current members blocked. Those whom I had blocked were banned from the site a good while ago.
It seems that some of the threads I have read seemed to have missing posts with quoted replies showing them but no trace of the actual post (even deleted or removed, there has to be at least one character left). I thought maybe this was due to someone having me blocked, but I guess not.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

Rubix Cubed said:


> I was wondering, I have no current members blocked. Those whom I had blocked were banned from the site a good while ago.
> It seems that some of the threads I have read seemed to have missing posts with quoted replies showing them but no trace of the actual post (even deleted or removed, there has to be at least one character left). I thought maybe this was due to someone having me blocked, but I guess not.


You can still see the posts of those who have blocked you and even quote them, but they can't see your response unless somebody, who isn't blocked, has quoted your response..


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Rubix Cubed said:


> I was wondering, I have no current members blocked. Those whom I had blocked were banned from the site a good while ago.
> It seems that some of the threads I have read seemed to have missing posts with quoted replies showing them but no trace of the actual post (even deleted or removed, there has to be at least one character left). I thought maybe this was due to someone having me blocked, but I guess not.


Mods delete comments that violate TOS or sense of civility and there’s no trace of the comment. But they usually do a good job of cleaning up any posts that quoted or referenced the deleted one. Maybe that’s what you are seeing?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Yes, the ignore only blocks the ignored member's posts from the view of the person that did the ignore. This essentially hides them from your feed and notifications. It does not stop them from seeing your posts or replying, you just won't see the replies while they are being ignored.

Ignore is intended to hide messages you just don't care to see. If they are posting anything that is not appropriate for the forum or against the forum rules, please don't hesitate to report the posts for moderators to review. You should never feel harassed on the forum by other members. 

Daniel


----------

